# Toby takes to the rails.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Another of the Thomas & Friends locos gets the RCS treatment.
Toby is a motorised box with plenty of room inside. It has a very good drive mechanism and is quite happy running on 8 AA size NiMh 1600 mah battery packs.

The two 4.8 volt battery packs were glued either side of the drive mechanism with the LT-SW3 that controls the lights and sound trigger glued to one battery pack.









The RCS # ALPHA-3 ESC (modified Deltang Rx65-2) wasmounted on top of the drive mechanism.
The MyLocosound was glued to the battery pack on the other side of the drive block.










Unfortunately there is no provision for a speaker so I drilled small holes at the front side of the chassis and glued a standard 1" speaker in place. Sound volume is quite good because the body acts as a boom box.
If the operating eyes were removed and the body modified to have open end platforms the speaker would need to be mounted somewhere else.

I removed the stock NMRA switch and wiring. The motor wires are simply connected to the ESC outputs.










Bright LED's were fitted at either end and the standard BIK installation kit and charge jack were mounted on the end.
The same mounting dimensions were used as for the other locos. Available at the RCS website.










The owner now has a full compliment of Thomas & Friends locos plus a Baguley Drewry diesel for his three grandchildren. Each has their own personal TX handpiece and can call up any available loco at will. This flexibility greatly enhances the play value of the excellent Bachmann locos.


----------

